# Button for driver assist systems defective



## matt_sdbg (Jan 10, 2017)

Anyone seen this error? Intermittent and the button does work, but whenever the fault is displayed all driver assist functions are disabled. I read on a similar error on a Skoda forum which suggested that the steering ecu needs to be replaced?


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

matt_sdbg said:


> Anyone seen this error? Intermittent and the button does work, but whenever the fault is displayed all driver assist functions are disabled. I read on a similar error on a Skoda forum which suggested that the steering ecu needs to be replaced?


Photo is unviewable 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matt_sdbg (Jan 10, 2017)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4nnz5g3rdh61w36/IMG_7874.JPG?dl=0


----------



## matt_sdbg (Jan 10, 2017)

Bumping this, anyone seen this and know if the steering column module or just the lever needs to be exchanged?


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

What is the Driver Assist?

Is that like lane assist?

Did you replace the button yet?


----------



## matt_sdbg (Jan 10, 2017)

Button goes to a menu with all assist systems, like lane assist, automation cruise control . The button is located at the turn lever, see here: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Lenkstockschalter-VW-Touareg-7L-Phaeton-Distanzregelung-Frontassist-7L6953549G/360658621264?epid=1317029256&hash=item53f8edd350:g:6OkAAOSwA3dYdLk3

You cannot chnage the button , either the lever or the steering column ecu is faulty.. But I see now that the Ebay link above contains all I need so maybe I can use it....


----------

